# New POSA Journal and video



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Now online is the new POSA Journal of Tactics and Training and a new video segment.

The Journal articles include;
- Cops4Kids Match Against Cancer
- Louder Than Words Picks the Cops4Kids Match
- The Overlooked Value of Knife Training for LE
- Shooting Women
- Training Tip

And an expanded Product Review Section including;
- Fighting Dirty (video)
- Crimson Trace - New Glock and J-Frame
- Harnessing Adrenal Stress,Turning Fear into Power (book)
- The Missing Link (video)
- Leadership and Training for the Fight (book)
- ShockKnife
- Wartack Disarming (DVD)

To download the Journal and other POSA publications, click on the following link to be directed to the POSA publications/downloads page;
http://www.posai.org/mailer/redir.php?id=26&st_id=129

New video segment
We have initiated a new kind of video program on our website, www.posai.org. In addition to the 2-minute or so video tips and the collection of full-length (approximately one hour) training programs, "Roll-Call Length" (about 10 minute) video programs are now available.

The first is a talk about training women--something that most men do pretty badly--by Yelena Pawela. Yelena is a former Moscow (Russia) K-9 handler and SWAT team member. While her comments are directed primarily at the training of non-LE women, her concepts and insights are quite relevant to LE training. As an animal behaviorist by education, she draws insightful analogies between the male/female differences in fighting tactics and the prey/predator relationship in the wild. Beware: her ideas are as "out of the box" as they are sensible!

To view or download the Training Women video and other POSA publications, click on the following link to be directed to the POSA publications/downloads page;
http://www.posai.org/mailer/redir.php?id=26&st_id=129


----------

